# Directv just called me



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

Recorded message stating new channel roll out on Wed. Told me to enjoy them.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

excellent!


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Was it Ruppert that called?


----------



## jburroughs (Jan 13, 2007)

Actually, it was Charlie and he sounded upset!


----------



## blspear (Nov 14, 2006)

Great News!


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

jburroughs said:


> Actually, it was Charlie and he sounded upset!


That is to funny I bet he is pissed off:hurah:


----------



## SnowManson (Sep 23, 2007)

This is different than the phone calls about making sure you have the BBC's installed? It actually said tomorrow is the launch day?


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

SnowManson said:


> This is different than the phone calls about making sure you have the BBC's installed? It actually said tomorrow is the launch day?


It said Wednesday, but no date. So with the call and what has been said tomorrow looks like the day.


----------



## noneroy (Aug 21, 2006)

Didn't someone else mention a call from D* in another thread.....saying that they go live tomorrow?

I'd think D* would call people to tell them AFTER the channels went live so they don't have another Sept. 19th on their hands if they have more problems. However, calling all their HR20 owners to tell them the good news does sound like a good idea and plausible.


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

I don't care if anyone believes me or not. I know what was on my answering machine. I will be enjoying them just like they told me too. So will you all.


----------



## techrep (Sep 15, 2007)

markrubi said:


> I don't care if anyone believes me or not. I know what was on my answering machine. I will be enjoying them just like they told me too. So will you all.


Any chance it was a scam call?


----------



## RegGeek (Mar 14, 2007)

markrubi said:


> I don't care if anyone believes me or not. I know what was on my answering machine. I will be enjoying them just like they told me too. So will you all.


Don't worry. You now have acquired rights to come back to this thread tomorrow and say, "See! I Told You So!"


----------



## al2 (Aug 27, 2007)

markrubi said:


> I don't care if anyone believes me or not. I know what was on my answering machine. I will be enjoying them just like they told me too. So will you all.


I believe you man.


----------



## steveken (Sep 15, 2007)

markrubi said:


> I don't care if anyone believes me or not. I know what was on my answering machine. I will be enjoying them just like they told me too. So will you all.


Ohh oohhhh, can you hook it up to your computer and capture a mp3 of it for us to hear? I wanna hear it just in case I don't get it.


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

steveken said:


> Ohh oohhhh, can you hook it up to your computer and capture a mp3 of it for us to hear? I wanna hear it just in case I don't get it.


Notice I said 'was on my machine". Just call Directv up and ask them. I didn't think I would need to prove. I assumed others would be saying yep I just got that call also.


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

techrep said:


> Any chance it was a scam call?


Why would it be? Just hide and watch. Others will be getting the call soon. Earl coud you chime in about this? I need some backup HQ. :lol:


----------



## Directvlover (Aug 27, 2007)

markrubi said:


> Why would it be? Just hide and watch. Others will be getting the call soon. Earl coud you chime in about this? I need some backup HQ. :lol:


Wow...what a tough room. I believe ya man!


----------



## SoCool (Feb 16, 2007)

Why would D* call people about the rollout. It would cost them a small fortune to do this. A message on 498 would be the easiest way to get out the message. It is what it is!


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

take it off your answering maching and make it into an mp3 and post a link to it here he he


----------



## Directvlover (Aug 27, 2007)

SoCool said:


> Why would D* call people about the rollout. It would cost them a small fortune to do this. A message on 498 would be the easiest way to get out the message. It is what it is!


Because i'm willing to bet that most D* subscribers don't even know about channel 498...just the geeks like us who actually watch 498 (cause it's another HD option )do.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

SoCool said:


> Why would D* call people about the rollout. It would cost them a small fortune to do this. A message on 498 would be the easiest way to get out the message. It is what it is!


They called a huge number of people about BBCs not too awful long ago.


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

EaglePC Calls LOL


----------



## greenwave (Oct 23, 2006)

steveken said:


> Ohh oohhhh, can you hook it up to your computer and capture a mp3 of it for us to hear? I wanna hear it just in case I don't get it.


no need to be obnoxious dude, the O.P. has been regularly posting and contributing here for a year. :nono:


----------



## Paul A (Jul 12, 2007)

The sun will come out, tomorrow


----------



## steveken (Sep 15, 2007)

greenwave said:


> no need to be obnoxious dude, the O.P. has been regularly posting and contributing here for a year. :nono:


I wasn't being obnoxious. I just, typically, have not gotten calls from them for anything. I figured I wouldn't this time too. I was just hoping to be able to hear it if someone was able to get it into their computer. If they would call my phone and leave a voicemail, I would have it from Vonage in mp3 format to post. Anyway, was just hoping to hear what it said, thats all.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Do you trust every recorded voice you get on your answering machine? You must have a lot of carpet, life insurance, and you must have a heck of a time voting.


----------



## josejrp (May 5, 2007)

I guess I should've taken myself off the Do Not Call list...


----------



## Jazzmo (Aug 1, 2007)

phat78boy said:


> I have not recieved a call this time around, but last week I recieved a call saying the exact same thing. They called me on 9-18, about the 4th call I've had from them this month, and said they wanted to make sure I had all my BBC's connected as the the new HD channels would be turned on tomorrow(which was 9-19). We all know what happened with that. Just cause they called, doesn't mean it will go live.... doesn't mean its garbage either.


I got a BBC call also a week ago. I don't think it said anything specific about what day the channels would come on.

I believe the OP and I think he got a different call than the BBC call.


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

Yes I got the BBC phone call as well last week


----------



## jason williams (Jan 24, 2007)

Called me too..he he


----------



## bobojay (Jan 26, 2004)

I just got a robotic call from an independent D* sales/installation company saying that they had a brand new DIGITAL satellite system for me at no charge for 4 months!

I hung up B4 the call ended....................


----------



## carpetman (Aug 26, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Do you trust every recorded voice you get on your answering machine? You must have a lot of carpet, life insurance, and you must have a heck of a time voting.


hey, don't pick on us carpet people:lol:


----------



## joeyvice (Sep 22, 2007)

Directv just called me too!!! But to comfirm my installation tomorrow haha.


----------



## fkostyun (Feb 15, 2007)

Well, if D* calls me - I'll attach the voicemail for ya all to hear!


----------



## PersMD (Sep 11, 2007)

If they call me, I'll set up a conference call...


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I'll believe it when I see them all lit up.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

josejrp said:


> I guess I should've taken myself off the Do Not Call list...


+1 :rolling: Same here :lol:


----------



## jeffdom1978 (Sep 25, 2007)

I too got a call from D* today. I answered and it was a recorded voice telling me to look for new HD channels launching tomorrow. It was the same recorded voice that calls to confirm appointments.. so I DO believe the OP! I just switched from Cable to D* last month!


----------



## evad (Sep 18, 2007)

Still waiting for my call


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

jeffdom1978 said:


> I too got a call from D* today. I answered and it was a recorded voice telling me to look for new HD channels launching tomorrow. It was the same recorded voice that calls to confirm appointments.. so I DO believe the OP! I just switched from Cable to D* last month!


Finally backup has arrived. I was taking fire from all directions. I just noticed you have 1 post.  They will think it was me.. LoL


----------



## techrep (Sep 15, 2007)

markrubi said:


> Finally backup has arrived. I was taking fire from all directions. I just noticed you have 1 post. They will think it was me.. LoL


I believe that you got the call. I am just considering the possibility that it was a crank or skam call of some kind. If you are pretty sure that it was legit, then, I accept that.


----------



## bonscott (May 1, 2007)

markrubi said:


> Recorded message stating new channel roll out on Wed. Told me to enjoy them.


Only in Oklahoma will the new channels roll out Wednesday. The rest of the country will get the roll out one state at a time. A recorded message by D*


----------



## mightymouse (Jun 4, 2007)

bonscott said:


> Only in Oklahoma will the new channels roll out Wednesday. The rest of the country will get the roll out one state at a time. A recorded message by D*


Now THAT smells like BS. Actually, is it even POSSIBLE to do one state at a time?


----------



## stevewallace (Jan 31, 2007)

Why no mass email is what I am asking myself. I get my email telling me that my bill is ready, why no email telling me that the channels are coming? An email is much more efficient than a phone call.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

techrep said:


> I believe that you got the call. I am just considering the possibility that it was a crank or skam call of some kind. If you are pretty sure that it was legit, then, I accept that.


Yeah... that's the oldest trick in the book...

"Is your refrigerator running?"

"I'd like to speak to a Mr. Freely... first name I. P."...

"This is DirecTV. We will be expanding our HD offerings Wednesday... please enjoy them!"

Yep... definate scam or crank call! 

I believe you, Mark!

~Alan


----------



## techrep (Sep 15, 2007)

mightymouse said:


> Now THAT smells like BS. Actually, is it even POSSIBLE to do one state at a time?


It can be done with spot beams but I think you have reached the correct conclusion.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

mightymouse said:


> Actually, is it even POSSIBLE to do one state at a time?


It was a joke, but yes... DirecTV could even turn on the channels city at a time, county at a time, alphabetical order... is your name Zuckerman? Could be a long wait buddy... 

~Alan


----------



## noneroy (Aug 21, 2006)

jeffdom1978 said:


> I too got a call from D* today. I answered and it was a recorded voice telling me to look for new HD channels launching tomorrow. It was the same recorded voice that calls to confirm appointments.. so I DO believe the OP! I just switched from Cable to D* last month!


You COULD do it with spot beams, but you could also do it a la blackout rules. Just exclude all zipcodes in the country and start authorizing the ones you want to have the content. Rinse and repeat until you have what you want (which would be dbstalk slammed into the ground with posts).

Yes, i know you were joking.  I was just thinking about how it could be done in case they wanted to.


----------



## greenwave (Oct 23, 2006)

markrubi said:


> Finally backup has arrived. I was taking fire from all directions. I just noticed you have 1 post. They will think it was me.. LoL


not all directions!


----------



## Inches (Jan 5, 2005)

D* called me but they wanted me to take them off the do not call list for "special announcements". Why not send an email??? Whats this infatuation with having their robot call you on the phone???


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Inches said:


> D* called me but they wanted me to take them off the do not call list for "special announcements". Why not send an email??? Whats this infatuation with having their robot call you on the phone???


Because "Bionic Woman" fever is at an all time high, and until DirecTV hires a cyborg, a robot is all they have to work with...

...dang Rupert and his refusal to hire a cyborg... or "Bionic American" to be P.C.

~Alan


----------



## skohly (Mar 14, 2007)

stevewallace said:


> Why no mass email is what I am asking myself. I get my email telling me that my bill is ready, why no email telling me that the channels are coming? An email is much more efficient than a phone call.


Or why not put it on ch 498 or just post it on their website. Or have them tell one of the honchos of this forum its a go for tommorow?


----------



## jeffdom1978 (Sep 25, 2007)

Yeah, googled it after I got the call because I wasnt aware the new HD channels were even coming this soon and found this board and OMG I cant believe the Hype here!! LOL Its like the 2nd coming of christ!


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> Yeah... that's the oldest trick in the book...
> 
> "Is your refrigerator running?"
> 
> ...


A crank call by whom? It was noone I know. It wasn't just Hey we are turning them on Wed enjoy. I really didn't pay much attention to it really. I had read the message from Earl. I also will believe when I see it. I just reported what happened. Maybe the CSR's are bored and pranking people? I will not be up all night unless the baby wakes me. I will turn on the TV in the morning and see what happens.


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

techrep said:


> I believe that you got the call. I am just considering the possibility that it was a crank or skam call of some kind. If you are pretty sure that it was legit, then, I accept that.


This was a message on my machine.. So I doubt it was a scam. It did not say to call back. Man I wish I still had it. I would post an mp3..
i wonder if there is a way to retrieve it off my uniden system.. It is flash memory so maybe its still there.. Channel 498 is not known by the general public most likely... Or they might not keep checking every 2 mins like us here. Who knows why they have the robot call? maybe they can do 100 out going calls at once. Oh well I am done trying to back up my story. Why is it so hard to believe?


----------



## PatentBoy (Feb 14, 2007)

Alan Gordon said:


> "I'd like to speak to a Mr. Freely... first name I. P."...


I'd like to speak to a Mr. Hugnkiss... first name Amanda...

Those were classic... :hurah:

Anyway, yeah, D* will be calling all customers to let them know that HD is coming and then once again to let them know it will be delayed further, due to cost expenditures associated with the calls.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

markrubi said:


> A crank call by whom? It was noone I know.


I never said it was a crank call, I was responding to somebody that did.

My point was that of all the things somebody could crank call about, HD channels from DirecTV wouldn't be a likely choice...

As I said in my post, I believe DirecTV called you... just like I believe they will be on in the morning... which is why I'll be up at 6:00 to watch the upconverted infomercials...

~Alan


----------



## griz (Mar 9, 2007)

PatentBoy said:


> I'd like to speak to a Mr. Hugnkiss... first name Amanda...


A guy named Amanda??? (Mr. Hugnkiss)


----------



## PatentBoy (Feb 14, 2007)

griz said:


> A guy named Amanda??? (Mr. Hugnkiss)


do I really have to?

a-man-da-hug-n-kiss

[EDIT] OK - Synapse fired... Ms. Hugnkiss... first name Amanda... Now, can I go home and get some sleep...


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

mightymouse said:


> Now THAT smells like BS. Actually, is it even POSSIBLE to do one state at a time?


Oklahoma or the isolated rollout? :lol:


----------



## FeelForce1 (Jul 19, 2005)

griz said:


> A guy named Amanda??? (Mr. Hugnkiss)


Are you kidding???:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## FeelForce1 (Jul 19, 2005)

No Kidding...My phone is ringing! More soon.


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

bonscott said:


> Only in Oklahoma will the new channels roll out Wednesday. The rest of the country will get the roll out one state at a time. A recorded message by D*


Boy, am I happy! I'll let you all know what they look like! :lol:


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

Wooo!


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

<Moderator hat on>
Please remember this is a family oriented forum. A limited amount of cursing is permited but keep things clean.

Secondly, please do not insult other members even if you suspect trollish behavior. Just don't insult them.

Thank you,
Tom Robertson
<Moderator Hat off>


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Yes, channels can be enabled by zipcode or individual receiver. So a state is no problem. 

But why would anyone want to. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## RobertSeattle (Aug 27, 2006)

Cough Cough, Boss, I've got this high definition fever...


----------



## JonVig (Sep 23, 2007)

markrubi said:


> Notice I said 'was on my machine". Just call Directv up and ask them. I didn't think I would need to prove. I assumed others would be saying yep I just got that call also.


Mark... you gotta understand, there has been soooo many rumors and speculation over the last week or so that everyone is very skeptical of any reports that can't be verified. Don't take it personal. We've all been hurt!!:icon_cry:


----------



## jtm1631 (May 18, 2007)

They will go on tomorrow. I'm going out of town for a week tomorrow morning so there is no doubt in my mind they will go live tomorrow. :nono2: 

JT


----------



## JonVig (Sep 23, 2007)

Mark... you should feel some vindication. The HD Info page on Directv.com has a new banner!!


----------



## techrep (Sep 15, 2007)

:feelbette


jtm1631 said:


> They will go on tomorrow. I'm going out of town for a week tomorrow morning so there is no doubt in my mind they will go live tomorrow. :nono2:
> 
> JT


----------



## bonscott (May 1, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> Yes, channels can be enabled by zipcode or individual receiver. So a state is no problem.
> 
> But why would anyone want to.
> 
> ...


D* is just doing its part in trying to get Oklahoma State coach Mike Gundy to relax.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Diane from DirecTV just called me a few minutes ago. First she asked me to "press 1" to allow DirecTV to be removed from my Do Not Call list. I did that. Next she asked me out on a date. We've got dinner and a movie this Friday.


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

JonVig said:


> Mark... you should feel some vindication. The HD Info page on Directv.com has a new banner!!


Hopefully this helps my credibility. 

Just got thinking. I called the CEO office last week. I also emailed. Maybe this is why I got a call advising channels are coming tomorrow. Maybe it was a real person that sounded like a recording.


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

JonVig said:


> Mark... you gotta understand, there has been soooo many rumors and speculation over the last week or so that everyone is very skeptical of any reports that can't be verified. Don't take it personal. We've all been hurt!!:icon_cry:


Yep I sure do understand and don't take anyone's comments personal. I am included in that WE.  Healing will begin SOON! Ha.. I got that word in one last time!


----------



## john18 (Nov 21, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> Diane from DirecTV just called me a few minutes ago.


I had a message from Diane asking me to change my preferences so that D* can call me. That didn't quite make sense to me since she called for permission to call, which I had not granted. Hmmm.


----------



## cforrest (Jan 20, 2007)

Inches said:


> D* called me but they wanted me to take them off the do not call list for "special announcements". Why not send an email??? Whats this infatuation with having their robot call you on the phone???


I got that same call from Diane, lol! How I loved her robotic voice :grin: I pressed 3 to stay on the list. I don't need a stinkin call from them I have this forum to keep me informed.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Now why is this two-timing b*tch calling others when she called me?!? Wait till I see her Friday!


----------



## bberkley (Dec 19, 2006)

josejrp said:


> I guess I should've taken myself off the Do Not Call list...


I got the recorded message for me to REMOVE myself from the Do Not Call List, so they could call me and tell me stuff.


----------



## Mikey361 (Sep 23, 2007)

Diane just called and told me that I should duct tape my first-born son to my dish! :eek2:


----------



## donmesw (Sep 19, 2007)

saw the number 877 776 2578 show up on my caller id when i was out of the house. left no message, but I looked it up online and apparently it was D*. Looks like they're calling everyone maybe?


----------



## Kash76 (Aug 9, 2002)

I also got the call about the do not call list and decided to stay on it.


----------



## cforrest (Jan 20, 2007)

Yeah, even those that prefer to be left alone by D*!


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

that is one call list i think i will stay on...


----------



## glitch1999 (Mar 11, 2007)

No call for me. I re-upped to the DNC list. There have been several news reports about this. D* is calling their subs to ask permission to call them. Go figure? 

Unfortunately, D* already has been fined for violating the DNC list. Hopefully they do not get fined again and pass the cost onto us consumers.


----------



## kuntakintay (Oct 18, 2006)

RobertSeattle said:


> Cough Cough, Boss, I've got this high definition fever...


Even better, my current employment ceases 9/28 (no worries, new job already lined up starting 10/1) , so I am on short time working "from my home office" and literally have the rest of the week to couch surf!!!

   I dont even need to call in sick like the rest of you, and have padding in the event of a delay!!!


----------



## sarfdawg (Jan 21, 2007)

bonscott said:


> D* is just doing its part in trying to get Oklahoma State coach Mike Gundy to relax.


Now that is high comedy! BTW, if I was him, I'd have been ticked too!!!


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

It better happen now. There have been more signs now then there were for the 19th. I am really going to feel for this site if it doesn't happen.


----------

